# Getting "newspaper nails" for less!



## SofiaGambino (Apr 10, 2014)

Materials:

1 White nail polish

2 Cotton balls

3 Newspaper

4 Rubbing alcohol

Steps:

Paint your nails and let them dry

Dip a cotton ball into the alcohol then squeeze out

Place newspaper on nail

Press cotton ball on nail for 5-10 seconds

Add top coat

Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (May 24, 2014)

SofiaGambino said:


> Materials:
> 
> 1 White nail polish
> 
> ...


Thanks! Are you leaving the newspaper on your nail or removing it an keeping only the image transferred?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 24, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Thanks! Are you leaving the newspaper on your nail or removing it an keeping only the image transferred?


Remove the paper and the image is transferred  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Perfume (Jun 8, 2014)

I've never heard of this before!  What does it look like?


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah, I'm with @@Perfume, I'd love to try it though... Very interested in these “newspaper nails”.


----------



## Damian# (Dec 3, 2014)

sounds interesting


----------



## Monika1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Perfume said:


> I've never heard of this before!  What does it look like?


Search "newspaper nail manicure" on google (https://www.google.ca/search?q=newspaper+nail+manicure&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbo=u&amp;source=univ&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=lmugVP2_JoOjyQTqrYDoCw&amp;ved=0CCwQsAQ&amp;biw=1280&amp;bih=620) and you'll see a whole bunch of amazing examples!


----------



## SoccerMomX3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Monika1 said:


> Search "newspaper nail manicure" on google (https://www.google.ca/search?q=newspaper+nail+manicure&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbo=u&amp;source=univ&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=lmugVP2_JoOjyQTqrYDoCw&amp;ved=0CCwQsAQ&amp;biw=1280&amp;bih=620) and you'll see a whole bunch of amazing examples!


These are cool, I'm going to try them next time!


----------

